# [ibookG4] retard du clavier sous WORD ?



## thx1122 (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à vous !
Par moment j'ai un  retard de frappe sous WORD avez vous rencontré ce genre de Pb...
Merci !


----------



## Tonton Nestor (24 Janvier 2006)

thx1122 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous !
> Par moment j'ai un  retard de frappe sous WORD avez vous rencontré ce genre de Pb...
> Merci !



Oui sur Mac comme sur PC, j'ai souvent des décallages entre ce que je tape et ce qui s'affiche à l'écran. Sur PC il n'est pas rare que ce temps de latence soit de 2 ou 3 secondes.

Les rares fois où j'ai utilisé Appleworks et iWork je n'ai pas constaté un tel décallage.

A mon avis c'est parce que word est relativement "lourd". et utilise pas de ressources système.


----------



## jugnin (24 Janvier 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis c'est parce que word est relativement "lourd". et utilise pas *(mal ?)* de ressources système.



Pardon.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (24 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Pardon.



Oups, merci,  j'ai oublié un mot... Il utilise PAS MAL de ressources, pour ne pas dire beaucoup.

Pour la peine j'édite même pas.


Pour en revenir au problème je pense que cela peut être causé par la fonction "enregistrement automatique", le temps que word enregistre le document, il ne s'occupe pas de ce qui est tapé  au clavier.


----------



## thx1122 (24 Janvier 2006)

Peut -être mais j'ai ce même WORD sous 10.4 sur imac Tournesol et ça fonctionne à merveille. Tandis que sur le Ibook G4 (tout neuf)  sous TIGER  j'ai ce problème ??


----------



## Tonton Nestor (24 Janvier 2006)

thx1122 a dit:
			
		

> Peut -être mais j'ai ce même WORD sous 10.4 sur imac Tournesol et ça fonctionne à merveille. Tandis que sur le Ibook G4 (tout neuf)  sous TIGER  j'ai ce problème ??



As-tu configuré word de la même façon dans les deux cas ? Il est assez capricieux dès qu'on touche à la config' d'origine.

As-tu des logiciels qui tournent en tâche de fond, ce qui expliquerait ces ralentissements ?


----------



## thx1122 (24 Janvier 2006)

Non, il n'y a que Word qui tourne,  et je pense avoir fait une installation standard...
si non   je le désinstallerai...Pour désinstaller OFFICE suffit-il de glisser le dossier OFFICE dans la poubelle ?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (24 Janvier 2006)

thx1122 a dit:
			
		

> Non, il n'y a que Word qui tourne,  et je pense avoir fait une installation standard...
> si non   je le désinstallerai...Pour désinstaller OFFICE suffit-il de glisser le dossier OFFICE dans la poubelle ?



A priori oui, mais fait quand même une recherche Spotlight pour voir s'il ne reste pas des petits "bouts" disséminés sur ton disque dur. A tout hasard regarde quand même sur le cd d'installation pour voir s'il ne te propose pas une désinstallation.


----------



## Claude number X (26 Janvier 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> A priori oui, mais fait quand même une recherche Spotlight pour voir s'il ne reste pas des petits "bouts" disséminés sur ton disque dur. A tout hasard regarde quand même sur le cd d'installation pour voir s'il ne te propose pas une désinstallation.



Vire également le dossier microsoft situé dans ton compte->bibliothèque->préférence.

Mais à mon avis, ca sera toujours pareil après une réinstal  

Sinon tu peux essayer en désactivant les sauvegardes automatiques de words ou/et en désactivant la fonction suspendre dès que possible l'activité du disque dur (préférence système, économie d'énergie). Ca pourra améliorer le problème  

Encore plus extrème tu changes le disque dur pour un 7200 rpm 

Perso je m'y suis fait, d'autant que les caractères sont généralement pris en compte et s'affichent tous d'un coup.
Le "problème" est plus flagrant sur portable mais ca s'alourdit Words depuis la version 2001, puis la X et maintenant la 2004 (j'ai eu les 3 sur mon Ti 1 Ghz et on fait avec)


----------



## Claude number X (26 Janvier 2006)

Oups :rose: double edit, excusez-moi, j'ai spasmé du clic


----------



## thx1122 (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai signalé le pb a mon revendeur, il ma conseillé de passer à  1go de ram pour une utilisation optimale de TIger, alors que sur mon Imac  j'ai 256 mo sous panthere et aucun pb de retard de frappe. Ya t il un moyen d'optimiser TIGER ou alors faut-il passer à  1 Go ( c'est tout de même fort, pour simplement utiliser un traitement de texte...)
merci


----------



## Tonton Nestor (26 Janvier 2006)

thx1122 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai signalé le pb a mon revendeur, il ma conseillé de passer à  1go de ram pour une utilisation optimale de TIger, alors que sur mon Imac  j'ai 256 mo sous panthere et aucun pb de retard de frappe. Ya t il un moyen d'optimiser TIGER ou alors faut-il passer à  1 Go ( c'est tout de même fort, pour simplement utiliser un traitement de texte...)
> merci



J'ai 256 MO sur mon PC et 512 sur mon iBook, et j'ai le problème dans les deux cas. Donc je ne sais pas si 1 Go pourrait changer quelque chose.
Mais a priori ce problème semble assez récurent sur les versions récentes de Word, peu importe la plateforme. Avec Open Office sur mon PC par contre je ne rencontre pas ce problème. Je devrais peut être essayer Open Office pour Mac.


----------

